

Ask HN:  Coming Soon/Landing page design for a new group contact system - cschmitt

I am a developer and not really a designer.  So this is the coming soon/landing page for a new group contact service that I am building.  I am looking for any feedback that you might have.<p>The core feature of the application is to abstract the communication process away from the person trying to broadcast news to multiple people at one time.  Kinda like an automated phone tree concept.<p>Any feedback or thoughts on the subject are much appreciated.<p>Site Url:  http://friendflare.com
======
CharlesPal
The page looks very good. I would just suggest that you slow down the phone
rotation slightly, it's a bit overwhelming when trying to read the text.

~~~
cschmitt
Thanks for the response!! I will take a look at slowing down the rotation of
the slideshow and see what that looks like.

